
Some Sequential Algorithmsare Almost Always Parallel (PDF 2017) - dragontamer
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~guyb/papers/spaapodc17.pdf
======
dragontamer
Some algorithms, such as the famous Knuth Shuffle, are a sequential algorithm
in the worst-case scenario. This slide-deck however, demonstrates that the
Knuth Shuffle is in fact highly parallel in the average case.

In the average case, the dependency graph of a random shuffle is O(log(n)). An
infinitely parallel machine would only need O(log(n)) steps to complete a
Knuth Shuffle, on the average.

This, and many other "sequential" algorithms, arguably have a "parallel in the
average" form waiting to be discovered.

